# Am I getting close



## Lemon Jack (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey guys this round is gonna be my first time taking cuts.

So heres the deal my Jack 47 has alt nodes on about 30 to 35% of its branches but the main stem has no sign of alt nodes yet.

Does this mean I'm getting close to sexual maturity or is this just normal process?  Thanks alot guys.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 27, 2011)

You are looking for alternating nodes on your main stem--the alternating nodes on the branches don't mean much.  Can you post up some pics?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 27, 2011)

and I  have had some go through flower never to have alternate nodes..few...but has happened...I like to top my plants I grow from seed to help maintain low plant and incourage side branching..I do this at node #5....then when sex is shown I have a few cuttings available..some plants just dont side branch and Ill take the top when shown female and clone that, and trash the rest...This being your first cloneing May I sugest you take as many cuts as ya can..and be patient(sp)...But above all...Have fun

hope this helps


----------



## Lemon Jack (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks THG and 4 u I'll get some pics tommorow im on a campin trip right now for my 5 year aniversary


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 28, 2011)

Happy Anniversary.


----------



## Locked (Aug 28, 2011)

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> Thanks THG and 4 u I'll get some pics tommorow im on a campin trip right now for my 5 year aniversary



Hope it is nowhere on the East Coast....happy Anniversary bro.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 28, 2011)

Happy Anny

:48:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks alot you guys are awesome.

Some bad news though your not gonna believe this but I dropped my camera in the lake on our lil trip  darn you Sam Adams lol.  So I can't get any pics but I don't have any alt nodes on the main stem yet  just on some of the branches even though some of them are 10 in long already.  But I;ll just wait for alt nodes till I take my cuts


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 29, 2011)

I would think a 10" plant should have alternating nodes--what is your internodal spacing?  Is your plant stretching?


----------



## Lemon Jack (Aug 29, 2011)

the actual plant is  close to 15" tall   the branches are roun 10 " it has stretched some i kept the light right on top of it and it still stretched   its twice as tall as my lemon skunk  it has 9 sets of node but they are still uniform beside each other



The plant s are 5 weeks old tommorow from the time they popped out of the rw


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 29, 2011)

As 4u mentioned, some do not develop alternating nodes.  Bummer about the camera, pics would have helped.  Hope you had a great time otherwise!


----------



## Lemon Jack (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks THG I had a great time. 

So at 5 weeks is that old enough they should be alt. even though there not will the cuts still take root  cause I would love to go ahead and get some cuts veggin for hopefully a late novmeber harvest


----------



## Iron Emmett (Aug 29, 2011)

I have some 3 Bubba kush from seed, they are 8 weeks old and none of them have alternating nodes yet, and they are flowering.

I dont see why you couldnt take cuts now, they should root.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 29, 2011)

Iron Emmett, can you post up a pic showing the top non-alternating nodes?


----------



## Lemon Jack (Aug 30, 2011)

Well good new I awoke this morning to find two small calyxes on the seventh node  Preflowers!

I'm going to take cuts tonight  Im hoping for 2 so I figures I would take 4 cuts is that a good ratio or being my first time should I still take a couple more


----------



## Lemon Jack (Aug 31, 2011)

Well I chickened out last night on my clones.
i decided to set my humidity dome up first and  make sure it was gonna keep it nice and humid in there but tonight Ilm going to take them .

So any tips to try to make my sucess rate  bettervlike I said its my first time takinc cuts so i just want to make sure they all take


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm also going to take cuttings for the first time soon. This is how I will proceed: First I will face east and say a short prayer, then spin around three times and spit, then I will take some soil from the plant I am going to mutilate and rub it on my face and arms. I will light a candle and some incense -- saying another prayer will not hurt -- I will sterilize my razor blade, get my cloning jel ready, and prepare the Rapid Rooters in the tray. I like to tape the dome on the tray in back so it flips up but stays in place. I will have a glass of water ready to put the cuttings in and will place the Mother in some good lighting. I will talk to her -- tell her how beautiful she is and how wonderful it will be to keep her strain living -- another, longer prayer now -- Give her a good looking over and decide which of her arms you want to remove. Pick up the sterilized razor, blow on it like you are tossing dice and then precisely, like a surgeon, cut the branch off on a 45 degree angle and put it in the glass of water. Don't hesitate, take another and another until you have all you want -- the shorter this process lasts the better. Now apologise to the Mom, and put her back in her place under the lights, and grab up another plant and do the whole process again. When you have all the cuttings you need take the razor and trim up each one, dip in the gel, and stick it all the way down into the Rapid Rooter and then put it in the tray. Repeat, repeat, repeat until done. Say another prayer and smoke a fattie --


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 3, 2011)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> I'm also going to take cuttings for the first time soon. This is how I will proceed: First I will face east and say a short prayer, then spin around three times and spit, then I will take some soil from the plant I am going to mutilate and rub it on my face and arms. I will light a candle and some incense -- saying another prayer will not hurt -- I will sterilize my razor blade, get my cloning jel ready, and prepare the Rapid Rooters in the tray. I like to tape the dome on the tray in back so it flips up but stays in place. I will have a glass of water ready to put the cuttings in and will place the Mother in some good lighting. I will talk to her -- tell her how beautiful she is and how wonderful it will be to keep her strain living -- another, longer prayer now -- Give her a good looking over and decide which of her arms you want to remove. Pick up the sterilized razor, blow on it like you are tossing dice and then precisely, like a surgeon, cut the branch off on a 45 degree angle and put it in the glass of water. Don't hesitate, take another and another until you have all you want -- the shorter this process lasts the better. Now apologise to the Mom, and put her back in her place under the lights, and grab up another plant and do the whole process again. When you have all the cuttings you need take the razor and trim up each one, dip in the gel, and stick it all the way down into the Rapid Rooter and then put it in the tray. Repeat, repeat, repeat until done. Say another prayer and smoke a fattie --



Take the clone as fast as you can and stick into a glass of water.  Fill a basin or pan with water and make another cut underwater at a 45 degree angle.  Leave in a minute for the plant to uptake some water....then into the cloning gel and then into the rapid rooters.  When I use rapid rooters, I take a shish kabob stick and make a hole all the way through the puck and push the stem pretty much to the bottom of the rapid rooter.  I also scarify the stems.  I find this helps.  You are, of course, making your prayers and supplications to The Hemp Goddess aren't you?


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 3, 2011)

lmao -- you dear goddess are as worthy of bowing down to as any of the Gods I personally worship -- which are limited to say the least. I WISH I had mentioned THG in the post.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 25, 2011)

Man we're all full of Ham and turkey we don't need or wamt any spam


----------

